# Feeder Cattle Prices



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really moving in a good direction finally.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/feeder_cattle_prices_set_record_highs_calf_prices_a_runaway/


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Neighbor has a pen full ready to go. Said prices were nice.

Mark


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes wanted to keep back some nice heifers this year but not at these prices they all went by buy


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep the cattle market is outstanding


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nitram said:


> Yes wanted to keep back some nice heifers this year but not at these prices they all went by buy


Same thinking as the folks around here. It is hard to hold on to a heifer when she is selling for as much or more than a bull calf.

A neighbor has already picked through my heifers to get his replacements.

Had a local stop by looking for a something to fatten for the freezer. Said meat was too high in the store. He figured he could buy one "off the farm" for around $100. I told him what weaning age calves were bringing at the sale. He scoffed.

I saw him at the local cattle sale last week. He was standing with 2 guys I know. I could not help myself and moseyed on over and casually asked how many he bought?

The other two guys busted out laughing. He had been telling them he could go to the sale and buy any calf there for $130. Then confessed the only time he had been to the sale was in high school ag. class.......back in 1969.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds like the type of a guy that thinks you get 1400 lbs of freezer meat from a 1400 lb critter.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Sounds like the type of a guy that thinks you get 1400 lbs of freezer meat from a 1400 lb critter.


Or that hanging weight on the rail should be the same weight they received packaged.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> Same thinking as the folks around here. It is hard to hold on to a heifer when she is selling for as much or more than a bull calf.
> A neighbor has already picked through my heifers to get his replacements.
> 
> Had a local stop by looking for a something to fatten for the freezer. Said meat was too high in the store. He figured he could buy one "off the farm" for around $100. I told him what weaning age calves were bringing at the sale. He scoffed.
> ...


You cant even buy week old holstein bull calves for that around here right now.


----------



## crhay (Jun 19, 2010)

Few years ago I sold out my big herd when prices were good, I wish I would of kept them now with prices being GREAT!! The only thing we kept were my wife's 5 Herefords. She uses a black bull to get blk white faces. Sell the calves as feeders, just being 4 of them, she sold them by the head instead of weight. 4 bulls calves, guessing avg 500lb, she got $750 a piece!! Sold them within 24 hrs as well. I can remember when avg $500 a feeder calf was huge money! Hate to say it, but I see prices staying high... May have to think on build a herd again!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

More on feeder prices from Ag.com....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/livestock/feeder-cattle-hit-alltime-highs_3-ar34465


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> More on feeder prices from Ag.com....
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agriculture.com/news/livestock/feeder-cattle-hit-alltime-highs_3-ar34465


Thanks Mike.

We are not seeing the normal small price drop here that we often see in October. This time of year there are usually ample numbers to chose from as people sell before having to feed hay.

I have been following the losses in SD and it hurts to see what those cattlemen are having to deal with. You do all you can to raise and protect your animals but some things are out of our control.


----------

